# Will my PS3 and my old Sony CRT TV (no more than 20 yrs old) work if I purchase a Uni



## Anstar (Apr 9, 2009)

I got 2 Sony CRT TV. They are the same brand but different model. Let's say "Sony A" and "Sony B". 

My "Sony A" has a control that works perfectly but when I use it with "Sony B", some features are disabled. 

My "Sony B" has no control so "Sony B" has to use "Sony A's" control.

If you ask me why not play on a "Sony A" it is because my "Sony A" is ruined so I can't play my PS3 on "Sony A" and don't know why my "Sony A's" control doesn't work to play my PS3 on "Sony B."

The question is will there be a universal remote that works both for my PS3 and my "Sony B"? If there is please tell me the brand and its model.


----------

